# Persian: شما بوی کباب بدماغت خورده



## Shahzanan

« شما بوی کباب بدماغت خورده »

يه مثال هم بزنيد لطفا


----------



## soheil1

You do understand the literal meaning?


----------



## Shahzanan

Yes


----------



## soheil1

So what would such a person normally do?


----------



## Shahzanan

هوس کباب ميکنه


----------



## soheil1

and?


----------



## Shahzanan

نميدونم


----------



## Shahzanan

اهـا ميره سراغش ؟


----------



## PersoLatin

Shahzanan said:


> « شما بوی کباب بدماغت خورده »


This is part of a Persian expression which means 'false hope' and it goes something like this:

بوى كباب به مشامت (دماغت) خورده ولى دارند خر داغ ميكنند
You maybe smelling barbecued meat but (little do you know) that the smell is coming from branding cattle (in this expression it is خر donkeys are being branded)

Getting exited about something that's not actually true.


----------



## soheil1

Shahzanan said:


> اهـا ميره سراغش ؟


Yes, But it is only thhe smelling. Might be fake.


ParsoLatin  told the meaning straightly.


----------



## Shahzanan

Ok it's quite clear but still need an example of a situation in which you use this expression.


----------



## PersoLatin

Have a look at some of the links in this search, and see how it goes.


----------



## Shahzanan

in other words, when you say this expression to someone, do you mean that he/she is "naive" Or "greedy" ?


----------



## PersoLatin

By saying this to someone (naive or greedy), you are sarcastically reminding them, that the good things they are imagining are going to happen (i.e. a feast of BBQed meat), because of mere appearances/signs (smell of BBQ) are not the actual reality (as the aroma & smoke is coming from branding animals which gives off the same smell).


----------



## Shahzanan

aha Ok thanks


----------

